# Streamer Rod Reco's



## Shoeman

ESOX said:


> 400 grain on a 6 wt............damn. I'll use a 350 on my 10 weight, and that can be a bit much if I push it.. Snapped my 9 weight off about a foot above the butt getting a little carried away double hauling a 300 because the weedline was 15' further than my common sense..went off like a cannon. Guy in the back of the boat jumped and said "What the Fudge was that?" LMAO I can't even see a 6 weight being able to get a 400 in the air, much less unload with it. I can bend a very stiff and powerful 6 right down to under the grip with a 200 grain head and a couple good hauls. 400 would be a lob, and I could never get the whole head out of the guides before shooting, so shooting an amount of runnning line out of the question.


I was there!!! :SHOCKED: :lol:


----------



## sideshow

One thing that really makes the bank robber an interesting streamer rod is that they used the 3m nano resin in it.. using that stuff is all about making a rod light.. but more so to increase its durability factor allowing for a little more abuse as well as overloading the rod a bit. By reducing micro buckling in the carbon fiber it allows a bit more load capability.


----------



## TheDr.

Hey guys, 

Found this old thread as I am also doing my homework for a new streamer rod purchase. The technology has changed and new rods have come out so I thought I would repost the old string.

I have a sage Fli "fast" action 9' 6wt. This is my go to rod with a 150gr 30' sink tip and double streamer setup. I strip and mend aggressively and usually fish the medium to small size rivers like the PM. I have a gap between this rod and my 8wt saltwater rod that is too much for trout fishing. The 8wt usually my big water/heavy flow/boat rod.

I am in the market because I would like to get a rod to fill in this gap. In the good streamer conditions a 150gr wont get deep enough. And the water flow is often to much resistance to pull a lot of line out of the water for a quick recast.

I have fished the z-axis and bankrobber and both are too slow. I agree with the casting coaches that I dont cast correctly and better technique would be better than a FAST rod...blah blah blah...save it...I enjoy fishing the way I fish. The reasons I want a fast rod dont have anything to do with the casting part of fishing.

I have fished a 9' 7wt BIIMX and that was really nice. Felt more like an 8wt though and I fear it is too similar to my 8wt. 

I am considering Orvis 9.5 flex, G.Loomis pro4x or NRX, Winston BIIMX or SIIIX, Sage TCX, Scott S4. If anyone has any advise on these I would greatly appreciate some feedback. I've also thought about 9.5' or 10' 6wt/7wt to help lift more line out of the water. Any truth to this thought?

...especially if there is a good alternative that isnt $800!


----------



## jjc155

Shoeman said:


> I was there!!! :SHOCKED: :lol:


 Did you realllllyyyyyy say "fudge"?????:lol:

J-


----------



## Shoeman

jjc155 said:


> Did you realllllyyyyyy say "fudge"?????:lol:
> 
> J-


Lots of body English :lol:


----------



## jjc155

Shoeman said:


> Lots of body English :lol:


lol been there before, lol

J-


----------



## Db Cooper

A bit late here but ill chime in. Serious streamer work calls for some serious hardware. I use a 7wt with a 300gr. sink tip and never feel like i have too much stick. As for rods, there are many that work...i like the Winston BIISX or the new BIIIMX. Best of the best for my money. I fish the trophy water below Mio with these as well as Smallie fish. I throw full sinkers as well on lsc...there is very little a good strong 7 cannot do.


----------

